

Machine Learning - The Complete Guide [pdf] - amirmansour
http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Special:Book&bookcmd=download&collection_id=dd29862de67a3cac&writer=rl&return_to=Book%3AMachine+Learning+-+The+Complete+Guide

======
amirmansour
You can also get other versions of the book here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Book:Machine_Learning_-
_The_Com...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Book:Machine_Learning_-
_The_Complete_Guide)

